# نظام الغازات الطبيه



## لبيك يا اقصى (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الكرام ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومات او كتب او مخططات لاي مشروع عن نظام الغازات الطبيه من حيث النظام الذي يركب بالمستشفيات او من حيث الادوات المستخدمه او صور لها او اي كاتلوجات ان يزودني بها على وجه السرعه واكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## العلم حياة (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة ليس اختصاصي غازات طبية ولكن لدي بعض الصور التقطتها لبعض الاجهزة في احد المستشفيات وحسب علمي ان هنالك اربعة منظومات وهي:
1-منظومة الاوكسجين 
2-منظومة الفاكيوم
3-منظومة النايتروز اوكسايد (التخدير)
4- منظومة الهواء الطبي
وسارفق لك الصور عن قريب ان شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## العلم حياة (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز لم اجد لك صور واضحة جدا لكن هذا ما املك 
اتمنى تستفاد من الموجود
تحياتي


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لاخواني الذين ردو على طلبي وبشكل عاجل فالف شكر واتمنى مزيدا من المشاركات في هذا الموضوع بالمستقبل


----------



## jobaidat (27 أغسطس 2007)

اي معلومات عن الغازات الطبية تريدها احكي معي على هذا الهاتف00962777308432 الاردن مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبدالله الجامعي


----------



## ايهاب العربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الحبيب لا اعلم عن هذا الموضوع لو عرفت شيأ يا ريت تخبرنا


----------



## m1987s1951 (25 يوليو 2009)

تسلم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed shmran (26 يوليو 2009)

*الغازات الطبية*

*لقد نفذت منظومة اوكسجين في احدى المستنشفيات اذا تريد حدد الاسئلة*


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز دى بعض المعلومات والخلاصه فى موضوع الغازات الطبيه اتمنى من الله ان تحوز اعجابك واعجاب الاخوة الاعضاء 

الغازات الطبية

الغازات الطبية تنقسم إلى : أكسجين - أكسيد نيتروز - هواء AIR – شفط VACUUM 

•	ضغط الغاز :- 
يخرج الغاز من الاسطوانات بضغط يصل من 60 – 80 بار 
يتم تخفيض الضغط إلى 10 بار بواسطة منظم ابتدائي 
يتم تخفيض الضغط من 10 بار إلى 4 بار بواسطة منظم ثانوي لتوصيل الغاز إلى الأدوار المختلفة 
يتم تخفيض الضغط مرة أخرى إلى 1 بار تقريبا عند مدخل كل غرفة 
يوجد منظم صغير عند كل سرير للتحكم في ضغط الغاز قبل دخوله للمريض 

•	مكونات نظام الأكسجين :-
1.	أسطوانات الغاز ويتم تجميعها على HEAD RACK 
2.	أسطوانات الغاز الاحتياطية بنفس العدد ويتم تجميعها على HEAD RACK آخر 
3.	منظم غاز ابتدائي وثانوي وعند كل دور 
4.	انذار لنقص الغاز 
5.	HEAD RACK ويتم تجميع الاسطوانات عليه 
6.	خرطوم PRUB 
7.	NON RETURN VALVE 
8.	محبس لكل اسطوانة 
9.	المخرج وقد يكون مخرج عادي أو BED HEAD UNIT 
10.	صمام الأمان لتفريغ الضغط الزائد 

•	نظام أكسيد النيتروز :-
يستخدم الغاز للتخدير في غرف العمليات 
نفس مكونات نظام الأكسجين تقريبا 

•	نظام الهواء AIR :
مصدر الهواء COMPRESSOR ( يعطي ضغط كبير وكمية هواء قليلة ) أو PLOWER ( يعطي كمية هواء كبيرة و يحتاج FLOW ويعطي ضغط قليل ) 
يخرج هواء صناعي من الخزان لذلك يجب تحويله لهواء طبي باستخدام مجموعة من الفلاتر 
يستخدم منظم ثانوي لخروج الهواء تحت ضغط 7 بار للعمليات والعظام 

•	نظام الشفط N2O :- 
بعض أمراض الرئة لا يستطيع المريض خلالها من التنفس وذلك بسبب تكون بعض المواد الرغوية حول الرئة لذلك يتم استخدام نظام الشفط لإخراج هذه المواد وذلك بإدخال الـplub في فم المريض وسحب هذه المواد بالضغط العكسي السالب . 

•	ألوان المواسير : الأكسجين أبيض & النيتروز ازرق &الهواء اسود & الشفط أصفر 

•	عند الاستلام : يجب المراجعة على التسريب & التركيب والتثبيت & التشطيب والدهانات والشطل والألوان 
•	مصادر الأكسجين : محطة توليد الأكسجين ( وهي غالية جدا وتوجد واحدة فقط في مصر تقريبا ) & أسطوانات & خزان 
•	يتم الرجوع إلى الكود الفرنسي؟ والاوروبي بالنسبة للغازات الطبية 


ودا كمان اللينك المتحمل عليه الكلام دا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/81467/1248613203.doc
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني


----------



## hani hasona (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## maiibrahim (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه
ربنا بارك فيكم


----------



## انور82 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام ممكن منظومة اوكسجين اوتوكاد


----------



## dohengineer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## yaser_4 (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا واذا امكن المزيد من المعلومات التفصيلية واكرر فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## رجب12 (28 فبراير 2011)

ااا


----------



## ahmedbayomy (20 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا اخى وممكن اطلب منك رسم يوضح مسارخط كل نوع من الغازات موضحا الاجزاء المختلفة فى كل خط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedbayomy (20 مايو 2011)

ممكن اعرف نوع المواسير اللى فى النظام وعدل السرعات فى كل نظام


----------



## eng.a7 (1 يوليو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?8ss8rhh8uj3su8d


----------



## نور شكيو (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز 
مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
عندى بعض الاضافات وهى
أنه يتم الرجوع للنظام الانجليزى والفرنسى والالمانى ، وفى مصر ينتشر النظام الفرنسى لرخص ثمنه من مخارج وبروب 
لا أعرف لماذا يجب وضع مخفض ضغط من 4 بار الى 1 بار حيث أنه لا حاجه له فى أى تطبيق 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 111osama (23 فبراير 2015)

تمام


----------

